# iCloud and Apple TV



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about purchasing Apple TV to stream movies from my iPad and/or computer to my TV.  Does this involve iCloud or how does it stream?

Will it stream any movie I have in iTunes or only purchases from iTunes?  Is this also how I view my photos on my TV?  Very confused here as you can see.

Thanks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've only used it to watch movies and tv shows I have in my iTunes... Both on my computer and my iPad.. It works pretty good.

I haven't tried it with pictures though


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the process or what do you do to start the stream?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You know you can just do a cable hook up to watch too.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not sure what you mean.  Also, my tv does not have a usb port.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Apple sells the cables that hook up their devices up to TVs, AV receivers ect. They are called Apple Component and Apple Composite cables. They plug directly into the dock connector port on the device. There is also the Apple Digital AV Adapter. Just go to Apple.com in the store under iPad accessories.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

The Apple TV only has an HDMI out, so you'll need to have HDMI on your TV in order to use it (most easily, there are some workarounds, but they're complicated as you have to break down the HDMI output into audio and video for the TV, but it can be done). 

The Apple TV includes an integrated wifi device that finds your home Wifi and uses it to connect to your computers' iTunes, your purchased items in iTunes, Netflix, internet radio, and internet photo albums. I have mine setup to access my Flickr account and show the most recent 500 photos as my scrolling screensaver. 

I think the AppleTV is one of my favorite Apple gadgets ever, it's extremely streamlined, simple, visually stunning, and useful. For the price, especially. It looks fantastic on my tv, and I've started taking it with us when we travel so I don't have to be without it!

I should add, I don't know if/how the AppleTV will be affected by iCloud. It's possible there are some changes coming I don't know about. I'll see if there's an update to the software tonight and report back.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I got the Apple TV today and it was very easy to set up.  I know how to stream my movies from my computer to the Apple TV now but that's as far as I've gotten.  It is very cool!

Thank you!!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

There are some really fun iPad apps that use Airplay with the Apple TV that my daughter and I love. Vevo HD is a fun one that plays HD music videos straight to your TV. And Youtube is much more fun that way as well. Also, there's a free Apple Remote app that controls your Apple TV directly from your iPhone/iPad/iTouch that's handy especially when you can't find that tiny little silver remote.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Great info!  Thank you.  I'm going to check them out.  I'm not quite sure yet how to do the YouTube thing but hubby is watching a baseball game now.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you want to explore YouTube, search hsuthard, there are a couple of short cute videos of my kiddies


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

awwww, those are so cute and she can sing!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I've used Apple TV 2 and my iPad together.  Works very well.


----------

